# Airlink101 AR315W router: internet is very slow



## boredvietboi4o8 (Apr 20, 2005)

While i was gone, my dad got a new router.
The good thing about it is that i can now play counter strike but my lantency will be about 100.

Also, my internet runs quite slow now. I use mozilla firefox as a browser.

Problem 3: I was downloading a file to play ragnarok. It was a direct download. I started at the same time as my friend. When his started, his was goin 70 kb and mine was goin 8.2 kb?

anyone know what i can do?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You left out your internet type. If it is cable or dsl, unplug the router and modem. Leave them unplugged at least 5 min. Plug in the modem. Wait until all the normal lights come on, then plug in the router. See if this fixes your problem.


----------



## boredvietboi4o8 (Apr 20, 2005)

woops, ill try that, but i am using DSL, isp is; SBC YAHOO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This could be any number of things, first step would be to connect directly to the modem and see if the performance issues go away. If so, then you need to address what's going on with the router. Normally, a router will have no effect on the download performance...


----------



## boredvietboi4o8 (Apr 20, 2005)

When i restarted the router, the problem is still here. I was trying to dl some files and it started off at 43 then it went down to 7 kb/ sec.
Also, my aim(instant messenger) keeps disconnecting.

I then tried connecting my network wire directly to the router, and i couldnt even connect to the internet


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Did the service work better before the router was installed?

What type of DSL modem do you have?

What is your DSL rate that you are signed up for?

Is your wireless running encrytion? Maybe you have a someone else using your wireless?

You need to perform a bandwidth speed test. 

http://bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/
or
http://www.dslreports.com/stest

I would perform the speed test with and without the router in place to see if there is a difference. 

Perform a tracert, find out what the first hop is beyond your DSL modem on the Telco side. Ping the Telco first hop and see what your ping times are.

Also see if you can access the DSL modem web page for line stats (noise margins, CRC and FEC errors)

Sounds like you have the usual impaired DSL that works no better than a 56k dialup!

JamesO


----------



## Regret (Oct 21, 2009)

Download the latest firmware version (26)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Regret said:


> Download the latest firmware version (26)


Don't you think that in three and a half years they might have resolved this?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm thinking they asked for help elsewhere.


----------



## geekairlink101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you get it fixed?

Use different ethernet cable from modem to the router

All firmware is here - http://www.airlink101.com/support/index.php?cmd=files&id=12

If it still doesn't work, get a new router. The company has only 1 year Warranty.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, the message isn't getting through, this is a VERY OLD problem, so I'm going to close this thread.


----------

